# anyone ever heard of STL lights?



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.speedtechlights.com/

Neat looking stuff, especially the lightbar control modules....anyone ever use it?


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

ive gotten tons of stuff from them. cheap prices, and fast shipping. im about to order another mini lightbar, the k force mini linear. sweet products.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah i just got a Christmas flyer from them i have a few catalog of theres to


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

id say its chinese or similar low quality.


----------



## Crystal Creek (Jan 5, 2009)

Love there stuff. Will be getting a new full light bar now that the new budgets are here. I will post pics when the work is done.


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

I use thier 3xmini Light bar, Led Strobe kit in my lights and grille lights on my salter alot cheaper then other stuff out thier i cant see spending 900 bucks on a light bar. You get fast service i had i bulb go on one of my lights they replaced it no prob.


----------



## andylop21 (Feb 22, 2009)

*stl lights*

Hey,

does anyone know what the stl Eclipse is on their web site?

..there is a video on it on their web site, but i can't figure out what it is


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

looks similar to the led slither 2


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems like most half light bars are out of stock until 3-12?????


----------



## andylop21 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know...it looks like its for slick top applications...not a light bar...


----------



## nlosinski (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, STL is amazing! everyone should be looking at there products before even going on ebay, you get what you pay for, and Speed Tech Lighting is the way to go!


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

I called them today and the reason their strobe kits are so cheap is because they only come with 8' cables and if you want longer cables the price goes up...plus their plus they have cheap switches...shipping is a little high also...


----------

